# The adventures of Widget and his CSW



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

I finally got Widget running on his CSW last night! I compiled what I feel is an accurate dialog of what transpired.

(Widget is taken down stairs after lights out in his dig basket)
Widget: Wanna play! Wanna play! Wanna play!
Me: Dude, wait until my eyes get used to the dark!
Widget: Nertz to your eyes! Wanna play! 
(Widget tries to fling himself out of the basket and onto the floor. I am able to grab him, but as my eyes aren't quite adjusted to the darkness yet, I'm not sure whether I had him by the middle or by his butt.)
Widget: Weeee!!! <nomnomnomnomnomnomdrinkdrinkdrink><zippp>(Runs over to his potty box and uses the facilities) Weeee!! (Widget runs over to the side of the cage and sticks his head out. We exchange nose rubs and he tries to fly out of the cage...again.) 
Widget:Weeee!
Me: Ack! Stop wiggling! 
Widget: Lemme down, I wanna run around! 
Me:No. It's too dark you'll get lost. Run on your new wheel!
Widget: I don't like it!
Me: I put more jerky treats on it.
Widget: Really?
(Widget plops back into his cage and runs to the wheel. He steps in and munches treats. I slowly try to ease the wheel into motion so he gets the idea.)
Widget: <nomnomnom> Hey...stop it...<nomnom>(Widget starts walking) Oh! It's a _wheel!_ <walkwalkwalk...SPLAT!> This wheel is stupid! It's too slippery! 
Me: No it isn't you just go too fast. Try going slower at first.
Widget: Bah. <ziiip><nomnomnomnomnomdrink><ziiiip>(Widget hops on the wheel again.)<walk walk splat walk walk splat walkwalkwalkwalkwalk> OK, I kind of get the idea...just not as it applies to me...
Me: Just walk on the stupid wheel!
Widget: <mutter><walkwalk splat walkwalkwalkwalkrunrunrunrunrunrunrun>
Me: See! You can do it!
Widget: Yeah it's not that bad I guess...<runrunrun...piddle...runrunrun><zipppp><nomnomnom> Hey! I wanna come out and play again!
(Widget runs over to the side of the cage and again tries to leap out.)
Me: Widget!!!! You have...WEEWEE FEET!!!! EWWWW!!!
Widget: hehehe
Me: Eww gross! Get off me!
Widget: Hehe love me, love my weewee feet!
Me: Eww! You're getting weewee feet all over my favorite flannel shirt! Eww! 
Widget: Bwahaha!
Me: Ick ick ick! Come here! Get back in your cage!
Widget: Can't hate my, can't hate my, no you can't hate ah my weewee feet!!! Dey ain't gonna hurt no body!!!
Me: Ugh they're cold too! Gross!
Widget: Neener!
(After I get Widget and his weewee feet back into the cage he starts a rampage on the CSW. I leave him for the night and go put my shirt in the wash. Bleh. Then I go take a shower and get to bed. In the morning I will have a wheel to clean...and I will have to confiscate all of Widget's Lady Gaga CD's...)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This was too funny!! :lol: I'm glad he finally figured his wheel out.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha...such a clever boy!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

PFFFFAAAAAAAHAHAHAAHAHA Oh my that is so so funny. weewee feet. oh you crack me up. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: I loved it! The 2nd time through, I could totally imagine it!
Neener!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: 
You made chai squirt out my nose 11 times.
:lol: "walkwalkwalksplat"
:lol: :lol: :lol: <sigh>


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol that is so hilarious. I'm glad he finally figured out how to use it.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

this is priceless...& is it bad that this seems totally normal to me & that i could totally hear Widget singing his "weewee feet" song...& even envision a little dance he's doing?  :roll: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> this is priceless...& is it bad that this seems totally normal to me & that i could totally hear Widget singing his "weewee feet" song...& even envision a little dance he's doing?  :roll: :lol:


If it's bad, you've got a lot of company, methinks...it's a little worrisome how much I could relate.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> this is priceless...& is it bad that this seems totally normal to me & that i could totally hear Widget singing his "weewee feet" song...& even envision a little dance he's doing?  :roll: :lol:


You know what's really sad? He actually was kinda doing a little dance. >.<


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i love it.

i can so see it. 

i bet i could get Henry to jump in & provide harmony & additional dancing.

ooooh, can we get the wee (heh heh) stacked boots & crazy metallic outfits & makeup?

AHHHHHHH! we could take it on the road. 

sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

That is awesome! hahaa :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

So funny! Yeah when I first read this I could see Widget running around and singing in my mind. He seems like he has quite the personality, :lol: The thought of a non-hedgehog owner/lover getting n this forum and seeing this thread amuses me. By the way, I can't wait for the Paparazzi remix.


----------



## kimmypooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Made me spew coffee out my nose, Ouchy!
That was great. Thanks I needed a giggle today (my nose on the other hand curses you)!


----------

